# Surf Rod ?



## mrblueox (Aug 9, 2014)

I am coming down next week to GC. I usuall bring my 10ft rod but since i will have a car load i cant get it in this year. Is an 8ft medium action rod good for teh surf down there?

Thanks


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Triage until you can get all your gear in. 
We fit 15 rods in a minivan. It can be done.
http://www.amazon.com/Rod-Saver-Veh...5037&sr=1-1&keywords=fishing+rod+rack+for+car
Worked like a charm. 8 foot should work provided you can toss the weight you need with it, but I would triage something small for the trip and just buy another when you get there.


----------



## scannon0 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm looking for a nice pier rod so hopefully the person/persons that reply can point us both in the right direction. I'm looking to spend about $100-$150.


----------



## mrblueox (Aug 9, 2014)

Yea love to get the rod there like that but a Saturn Ion isnt too friendly for big items let alone 3 adults and a baby.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

An 8 foot rod will catch most of the fish you'll ever catch in the surf. A 7 footer is nearly as effective.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Gotcha. Well, I know my primary job is fitting 15 lbs of sh*t into a 5 lb sack, and many others here probably the same, but if you cant, you cant.
With your 8 footer you can definitely toss plugs or bucktails and gulps. You can get into action either way. Nice to have everything you want though.


----------



## mrblueox (Aug 9, 2014)

Usually just throw some shrimp and mullet on a carolina rig so as long as i can do that with an 8' im good


----------



## Buckeyesurfin (Jul 31, 2014)

We came down in a ford fusion, I just cut a piece of PVC pipe long enough to fit an 8 footer (2 piece, with the reel removed) in the trunk. Since the rod is in the PVC you can stack stuff on it and not worry. Like the others said 8 footer is a good all around rod. I also by a bucket from walmart and use it for the week then give it away.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bass Pro got some decent Rods cheap enough. I brought a 11', a 10-1/2' & 2 10 footers . I'm fishing the beaches throwing 2oz 100 plus yards catching Blues'Gray Trout,Whiting.An 8' should be fine.


----------



## mrblueox (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the PVC suggestion, gonna try and get the rod in my sand spike see if it will work, Def cant wait to get back to teh surf and sun


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL make a bigger sand spike just to fit your rod into !!!!

worse case scenereo - - - have your wife hold one end of your rod out her window - and one of the kids in the back, holding the other end.
they can swap out every couple of hours or so hahahahhhhaaaaa


----------



## mrblueox (Aug 9, 2014)

HAHAHA told her we could leave the MIL at home but she didnt like that LOL.


----------

